#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Controle de estoque em PHP

## cantisan

Alguém conhece algum controle de estoque em PHP ?

----------


## Neckratal

nunca vi 
acho que vc tera de desenvolver

----------


## Fernando

http://www.linuxprogramlama.com/

Nao sei em que diabo de lingua ta escrito, mas da pra clicar pra dar download heheh

http://www.linuxprogramlama.com/linuxisletme-1.4.tar.gz

=)

----------


## Fernando

Ah, desculpa, nao li sobre a parte de ser em PHP... :/

----------


## cantisan

So fiquei imaginando, como é que você achou isto ?! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------

